# Question regarding air suspension



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

I noticed that the A6 Avant will be coming out with an air suspension. Do you know if this will be an option on future A6 sedans? or if it is even one on the current ones? I checked the Audi page and couldn't find any information on it.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Question regarding air suspension (Juaser)*

I believe it's to allroad-ize the car in the absence of the allroad, and in the meantime before the Q7
it's supposed to be a 3-position suspension (vs. the allroad's 4 positions)
no plans to put it on the sedan


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

Actually, adaptive air suspension is available for order now on all A6 sedans.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (JLoh)*

damn, really? how come its not on the site as a build option or even listed?? You know that for a fact?


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

It's on the order guide for the 2006 model year. It think audiusa still has the 2005 model configurator up. Edmunds has the new options listed though


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (JLoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLoh* »_Actually, adaptive air suspension is available for order now on all A6 sedans.

my info came from a (relatively knowlegdeable) salesman who showed me his A6 Avant training materials and that's what he said, (i.e., not on sedan) but I'm not surprised that his info is not 100% correct 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'd guess the detailed info (configurator) on 2006 models (exc the A3 and A6 sedan) will not be online until the cars are already on the ground....


----------

